# 2007 Honda rancher 420 HELP



## Hood420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new to this form and looking for some much needed help.
I just did a top end job on my 2007 rancher 420 new piston, rings,gaskets. 
Got it back together now its getting coolant in the oil, I used a brand new head gasket and compression is at 130 psi. Don't know where the water is getting in.
Any advice on what to check


----------



## 90-RED-SI (Sep 5, 2013)

Check water pump or thermostat gasket? was head torqued correctly or gasket faced in correct position?


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

possibly the new headgasket wasnt good or you didnt torque correctly


----------

